

Palmissano on Google World Domination: "No." - richardw
http://searchengineland.com/ibm-ceo-on-googles-world-domination-no-32472

======
ramanujan
Hmmmm. Palmissano says:

“Is Google going to become the computing platform for the enterprise? Is a
bank going to run itself on Google? Is an airline going to run itself on
Google? Is IBM going to run its supply chain on Google? Is Bharti Wireless
going to run themselves on Google? Is the banking system of China that we’ve
built going to be on Google? Is the Russian Central Bank [network] that we’re
building going to be on Google? No.”

Problem for this argument is that many US state governments already have "gone
Google":

[http://arnoldit.com/wordpress/2009/12/26/mr-google-woos-
stat...](http://arnoldit.com/wordpress/2009/12/26/mr-google-woos-state-
governments)

I don't see how any of the industries Palmissano mentions (banking, airlines)
are more mission critical than state government, which is involved with
firefighting, police work, healthcare, public services, etc.

------
macmac
The arrogance of his comment is what will bring down IBM in the end.

